# Magma Red "Original Cactus Blank"



## wizard (Mar 21, 2011)

Made it this A.M. It's Curtis Seebeck's "Original Cactus Blank" in Magma Red on a Rhodium and Black T/N plated Majestic Jr. Rollerball. 
Reverse painted. Finished with sandpaper to 600 grit, Cleaned with alcohol pad, 2 coats thin CA, 7 coats of medium CA, MM (wet) to 12000 grit followed by HUT Plastic Polish. Comments welcome but most of all thanks for just looking. Doc


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't go wrong ever with any of Curtis' blanks. They are a unique and rare product that sells itself. You did your exceptional job of pulling it all together with kit choice and fit and finish. Thanks for showing.


----------



## omb76 (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful work as always Doc!!  Could it be though, that the first picture is just a hair out of focus????  :biggrin:  Don't worry with some practice, you'll be able to take some good pictures one day.  :biggrin:


----------



## jcoelho (Mar 21, 2011)

These blanks are great looking.
What colour did you paint the inside with, if I may ask, there seems to be a little of black showing through, I'd think red would be more close to the blank colour, but then again, it probably wouldn't show the the blank effects too well.
Just curious about it.


----------



## wizard (Mar 21, 2011)

omb76 said:


> Beautiful work as always Doc!!  *Could it be though, that the first picture is just a hair out of focus????  :biggrin:  Don't worry with some practice, you'll be able to take some good pictures one day.  :biggrin:*



David, It is out of focus...I'm slipping:redface:. Will practice some more...got my work cut out for me.. I'm working on "making poop look good":biggrin::wink:. Regards, Doc


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Doc, you're alway posting amazing lookling pens!  How do you have so much time?

This one looks awesome!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow is even enough to say....The blanks Curtis makes are exceptional and easily my favorites.  You have more than done this one right, beautiful!


----------



## omb76 (Mar 21, 2011)

wizard said:


> omb76 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful work as always Doc!!  *Could it be though, that the first picture is just a hair out of focus????  :biggrin:  Don't worry with some practice, you'll be able to take some good pictures one day.  :biggrin:*
> ...



LOL!!  Let me know how that works out for you! :biggrin:


----------



## le_skieur (Mar 21, 2011)

WOW!!! What a great looking pen! The color and match is just perfect!

All of you know's about blanks from Curtis... I would like to be one of those, who is that guy's?


----------



## wizard (Mar 21, 2011)

jcoelho said:


> These blanks are great looking.
> What colour did you paint the inside with, if I may ask, there seems to be a little of black showing through, I'd think red would be more close to the blank colour, but then again, it probably wouldn't show the the blank effects too well.
> Just curious about it.



Joao, I did reverse paint the blanks in black and it seems to be showing through in the pictures. Strangely, in person, you can't see that looking at the pen. The only thing I can think of was the light from the flash penetrated the resin and brought out the black.  The last Magma Red Cactus I did, I reverse painted red and the color of the blank seemed to change. (see attached pic). Next time, I think I will mix a color that looks as close to the blank as possible.  
Regards, Doc


----------



## ToddMR (Mar 21, 2011)

Holly crap that is one nice looking pen!  The blank with that kit is out of here!  Doc you did a fine good job turning that blank into one heck of a good looking pen.  It looks so cool it makes me want to buy it lol.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 21, 2011)

*Curtis makes cactus?*

Doc, you've done a great job on one the best cactus blanks made (next to mine). Curtis just kidding:biggrin:. Doc as always your morning was well spent.


----------



## KGPenmaker (Mar 21, 2011)

Great pen.  Kind of looks to me like a leaf wrapped around the blank.  Excellent color for someone looking for a blank that imitates the fall leaves, IMHO.

Paul


----------



## David Keller (Mar 21, 2011)

That's a winner, Doc!  I love those blanks, and you've done your usual masterful job with it.


----------



## Padre (Mar 21, 2011)

That is great.


----------



## robutacion (Mar 21, 2011)

wizard said:


> Made it this A.M. It's Curtis Seebeck's "Original Cactus Blank" in Magma Red on a Rhodium and Black T/N plated Majestic Jr. Rollerball.
> Reverse painted. Finished with sandpaper to 600 grit, Cleaned with alcohol pad, 2 coats thin CA, 7 coats of medium CA, MM (wet) to 12000 grit followed by HUT Plastic Polish. Comments welcome but most of all thanks for just looking. Doc



Great pen mate, I can't work out which which of the 2 time periods (am or pm) you produce your best work...!!! well, that;s a good thing, huh...???:wink:

*jcoelho* (Joao) sorry mate, I don't have all the right symbols needed to write Portuguese on my keyboard...!:frown:
Anyway, I reckon you are the first IAP member I've seen from Portugal, where abouts are you (town/area)...???:biggrin:

I don't know how popular pen making is in Portugal, how is it...???

You've got some nice old Olive wood in there, and many other nice woods, such as the cork tree (azinheiro/carvalho/sobreiro) and many other I forgot but is one that I worked with a lot and was one of the most expensive woods to buy, I can't remember the name of it, it is I believe an Oak, grows mostly up north and the trees are gigantic and very old.  I remember that we wouldn't used it for furniture unless 200 years old or more...! 

Anyway, enjoy your time with the IAP folks, you are in the right place to learn and develop your skills, that is no doubt...!

PS: How did you manage your good English...???

Cheers
George


----------



## el_d (Mar 21, 2011)

Great job Doc. Turned out great. 

 Great candidate for that kit. I have the same kit and it looks like I need to give Curtis(Mesquiteman) a visit.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 21, 2011)

sweet stuff


----------



## LanceD (Mar 22, 2011)

Doc great job on that one. Reminds me of one I made like that about three years ago. I love that red.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 22, 2011)

LanceD said:


> Doc great job on that one. Reminds me of one I made like that about three years ago. I love that red.



It should remind you of that beautiful knife you beat me out of in the Penefit.org auction!

Nice looking pen, Doc!  Personally, I prefer to reverse paint with black on the Magma Red blanks just like you did.  It gives it a more "Magma" look and gives more depth.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 22, 2011)

Great work Doc..it's a real beauty!


----------



## wizard (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all the for the comments and kind words! Curtis makes some beautiful blanks that are fun to turn! Regards, Doc


----------



## LanceD (Mar 22, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> LanceD said:
> 
> 
> > Doc great job on that one. Reminds me of one I made like that about three years ago. I love that red.
> ...




Curtis I still can't believe how good that knife looks. I can't even bring myself to use it. Your cactus blanks makes any turning or craft extra special. Doc did you justice on that one.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks great Doc!!   very nice fit and finish!!  I did a purple one awhile back and can't get a decent pic of it for the life of me.  I keep trying...


----------



## jcoelho (Mar 22, 2011)

robutacion said:


> *jcoelho* (Joao) sorry mate, I don't have all the right symbols needed to write Portuguese on my keyboard...!:frown:
> Anyway, I reckon you are the first IAP member I've seen from Portugal, where abouts are you (town/area)...???:biggrin:
> 
> I don't know how popular pen making is in Portugal, how is it...???
> ...



Hi George,

I'm located in Caldas da Rainha, near the coast, not far from Lisbon.
Have you been here?
Pen turning is not that popular over here very few people doing it as far as I know, turning in general is only seen as accessory woodworking activity...
You are right, there are great woods here although burls are not that common and mostly discarded before someone gets to them, since most woodworking done is furniture related.
The wood you mention could be an Oak (commonly known as Carvalho here), which has several species, the Cork Tree (Sobreiro) being on and so is Azinheiro which I believe is known as Holly Oak, this may br the one you refer to as it can grow up to 10m tall and be very durable, it is still used to build houses, boats, etc.
It is also the type of wood used for wine/spirits barrels.

Still working on my English being good, though 

Sorry Doc for sort of hijacking the thread. Also, both the pens look great, either reverse painted with black or red and still light years away from what I can achive so far. :good:


----------

